# [SOLVED] Seg fault for a CGI perl script when using POST

## opascariu

Hi,

I have a simple "Hello World" CGI perl script which I'm trying to run in a browser served by Apache. 

The script works if I try to execute it by entering http://localhost/cgi-bin/test.cgi in the browser.

It also works if it is called from a html page, when a button is pushed, if I'm using the GET method 

```
<form method="get" action="http://localhost/cgi-bin/test1.cgi">
```

If I replace get with post in the above line, when the button is pushed I get a blank page on the browser, and the following line

```
[Sat Feb 12 23:14:56 2011] [notice] child pid 23816 exit signal Segmentation fault (11)
```

 is logged in /var/log/apache/error_log.

I have emerged apache with the default useflags and without using any apache environment variable in /etc/make.conf.

Here is the output for equery uses apache, and here is the output for emerge --info.

Since the script is parsed by apache when using the get method I guess that is something wrong with apache or perl on my system. 

Is there any way to figure out what is causing this problem?

Thanx

PS: perl-cleaner --reallyall and revdep-rebuild didn't solve the problem.Last edited by opascariu on Sun Feb 13, 2011 9:54 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## opascariu

I have upgraded gcc to 4.5.2 and recompiled apache, and now it works.

----------

